# Breyer Collection.



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

I am going to list my breyer collection forsale and was wondering if anybody could tell me if any of these are worth any money. I have quite a few discontinueds and limited editions.

First is 2 sets of Unicorns. Iridescent Unicorn Stallion and running foal (foals horn is snapped) and Iridescent Unicorn Stallion in Arabian Type. Both are limited and discontinued.










Next we have one of the four racing legends. First is Cigar. In bay. 1998 Not sure if discontinued or not. Great Condition, no marks, just dusty. 










Next is Seattle Slew in black/bay glossy. Date or Running Unknown. Excellent Condition, no marks.










Next is Smarty Jones in Chestnut. Running Date. 2004-2008. Discontinued and War Admiral. Running Date Unknown. Both are in Great Condition.










Next is the Lots of Spots Collection. Discontinued. Limited Edition.










Next is Tri Colored NSH and Pilgrim from Horse Whisperer. Dates Unknown.










Last is the Vintage Mare and Foal. Date Unknown.










any help with any of these is greatly appreciated. Thankyou!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

wish i could help. you might want to go on ebay and see what other's are selling for. i really like your war admiral one (is that the one in the running pose?). i have been collecting breyers for years and even inherited some from my mom from the 70's. let me know how much war admiral is going for. i might make an offer on him.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

war admiral is the dark bay. smarty jones is the one in the running pose. that particular model was discontinued last year, atleast that's what I read online.. it ran for 4 years and was discontinued in 08.. i'll check on ebay and see how much war admiral is going for though and get back to you.. all of them are in mint condition, they have been sitting on my shelf and hardly touched since Ive had them.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

cigar is the other one in the running pose.

it's saying that that model of war admiral is retired so is discontinued and is going for 40 dollars right now on ebay out of the box.. but the bidding still has 18 hrs left on it.. so I'll keep a watch on it and see how much it goes for in the end. That particular model was only produced for 1 year.. so is worth money.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Smarty Jones is going for 60 right now.. out of the box.. 
Seattle Slew is going for 40 right now.. out of box.. still bidding left though. 
As for the Lots of Spots and the Unicorns.. I cant even find them anywhere.. the 2 unicorn sets were discontinued.. these are great pieces to add to your collections, because most of these are hard to find and wont be cheap if you do. As most of my pieces were either discontinued or were limitedly made for only a year or 2.. I know the unicorns and the lots of spots set was.. as was war admiral and seattle slew.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks for getting back to me. i am sure you won't have any problems selling the items on ebay. you could also sell on craigslist. there are no listing fees for that site. i would love to purchase smarty jones but money is a little tight right now. tis' the season for deworming medication. good luck with your sales.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Your welcome. Both Smarty and War Admiral have whites in their eyes.. which I believe in the long run will make them worth more.. or so that's what I read.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Amazing collection! I would suggest getting the Breyer Collecter book, it has prices on all of them! will you be at Breyerfest this year?


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

No, I dont usually go to breyer fest. I just buy them in the stores.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, it's really awsome! You should try to make it down sometime!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm really interested in buying a Cigar. Let me know when you figure out his price.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Let me know what you end up selling yours for, I have several of those models.

I actually have almost 100 breyer, though I don't know if I could ever part with them so they sit in boxes collecting dust.


----------



## rob4merchant (Aug 31, 2009)

The unicorns are Orion and Zorion. The Breyer guide lists the foal worth $15.00 in good shape, and the larger one worth $30. If they are still available, I would like to purchase them for my daughter, who is a unicorn fanatic. Please respond back. Thanks!  Karen


----------



## Alcippe (Sep 5, 2009)

www.identifyyourbreyer.com will help you figure out which models you have. I wouldn't mind adding that unicorn stallion to my collection ;-). Please take price guides with a grain of salt. In this economy prices are very shakey. Ebay has a section just for Breyer models. The ones you have are traditional size. Go under collectibles, animals, horses, then Breyer traditional to list them and get the most bang for your buck. ;-).
I am a collector with over 200 models, an BreyerFest attendee, and very active in the hobby and I have found Ebay to be the best way to get the most for my models. It is somewhat of a hassle, but right now you can list 5 items every 30 days without having to pay the listing fee. Good luck, and send me the link to the unicorn stallion auction ;-)


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> Let me know what you end up selling yours for, I have several of those models.
> 
> I actually have almost 100 breyer, though I don't know if I could ever part with them so they sit in boxes collecting dust.


I used to have around that many, but I sold a bunch and have kept about 20 of my absolute favourites.. who now sit in boxes collecting dust also  hehe. I couldnt part with them either!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I have two breyer box sets of war admiral and seabiscuit ( never opened had it for years)...Im going to try and sell one of them...I got other breyers I never heard of.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

None of the three I have are on the breyer identifying page....if someone wants to help me find out what they are PM me


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^If you can post a photo I can try to help you


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice collection! Another place you can check is Ponylagoon (Breyer Horses according to the Ponylagoon). The values aren't exact, but the site does give you lots of good information! I agree with what others here have said regarding Ebay. That's your best bet to get a good idea of what these particular models are going for.


----------

